# Multiple Design questions - Header, ad placement, navigation bar etc



## Draphoelix

I have lots of question and I'm not asking anyone to answer everything for me. But the thing is I am new to this and I'm stuck. I'm looking for advices from more experienced web designers that can put me on the right path. I have searched but they either didn't answer my questions well enough or I feel like I need to confirm/clarify some points.


Questions:
1 - My site is pretty small. About, FAQ, Contact, Policy/Terms, Advertise are pretty much standard but what should go where? I'm very confused because I see some sites put those in footer, some near the header, some both, some include everything in a single page. I've seen sites where they put a few pages above the logo, and the rest in a navigation bar below, then there are other who just puts everything in the bar. How do I know which apporach suits my site, are there guidelines?

2 - Most sites gave advices that you shouldn't open new browser windows. However 9gag does it by opening a new tab every time you choose to view an individual post. It's a pretty popular site so what are the pros of doing so since most sites advice against this practise?

3 - I got this plugin installed on my page that makes it possible to navigate through the site by pressing different Keys. However, how can I make visitors aware of this? Keeping it in a "How-to-use-my-site" page feels like waste. It's like a page for 4 lines, "Press K for next post, Press L for..". I was thinking of putting a cokkie, display a popup, lightbox, tooltip for first time visitors. However I hesitated because people don't like cookies and people who clears their cookies would get annoyed every time they visit. Any experienced browser that know sites with genious "How-to-use-our-site" approaches?

4 - I have a fixed navigation bar, I think it's nice because it's easier to access when you scroll. Please tell me if this is the case: you should only put things there that user would likely click after they scrolled your page. Putting pages like About and Submit in your fixed navigation bar is wrong right?

5. Looking at Hongkiat and 9gag their fixed navigation bar is pretty small on content. There are like links, a search bar, some "Follow" links and overall the contents are like 400px wide. So why are they using a 100% width navigation bar? In terms of space a smaller one would suffice and they would avoid covering the content. Is it because it would look ugly with a fixed, top navigation bar that only covers part of the screen? I can't see the problem.

6. Is there a reason why tumblr and facebook are using lower cased letters? I've read somewhere that it's a marketing strategy because people tend to spell sites with lower case letters. But surely sites like Google, Youtube, Amazon must have thought of that? 

7. My last question, where do I place my logo?  Collegehumor and FML puts their beside their navigation bar which saves more space but makes their brand less noticeable. Hongkiat, 9gag and this site places their logo above the bar making it more noticeable, but pushes down the content and leaves a big empty space beside which they cover with ads. Are all these different approaches just a matter of taste or is there a reason behind the design? 

I am sorry for all these questions. I tried to search but if anyone could direct me to a site which I might have missed that might answer any of these questions I'd be happy. Thanks!


----------



## xmarkx

I answered 5 of them and then i had a blue screen. It was a really facepalm. 

6. For me its more about the font you should use and not about the lower case. If you have noticed in blogs post titles may be caps but thats all. sometimes you place caps to get users attention. But i prefer simple and ellegant with a nice font from google fonts.

7. I dont think there is a reason. Its the designer that decide where to be placed. I like the logo small and a bit wide across the menu bar. Just like facebook for example. I dont like some logos - headers 200 height and 900px width. Too big for me. Just write something play with colors and you are done. Place a nice navigation menu at the right of the logo and everything is ok.

i ll try write again when I wake up. Soz :|


----------

